# Prednisolone and scary side effects



## BB75 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Ihave just started donregulating for my 4th IVF cycle. he clinic found I have an increased NK cells activity (to 18%) and prescribed 20mg daily of prednisolone as well as Clexane and the intra-lipid drip. I am absolutely terrified about taking steroids! Is 20mg considered to be ahigh dose? Am I likely to get all the side effects listed or do these affect only long-term users (what is considerd to be long term, 1 month, 6 months?).Have any of you been on the same dose and, if so, did that cause any problems?
I am much less worried about Clexane to be honest, but should I be worried? Does this have nasty side effects too?
Many many thanks for your help! I've had ivf in the past but this time I find it really scary...


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Try not to worry too much. With all medication it is a risk versus the benefits assessment and if it is going to help you get and maintain a pregnancy, then you have to weigh it up with your doctor about the likely benefits and whether these are acceptable to you in relation to potential side-effects.

20mg prednisolone is an intermediate dose and if it is taken for longer than three weeks it needs to be withdrawn slowly to prevent a sudden drop so that your body can get used to making enough for you again - one of the problems is that steroid production in the body is suppressed by taking tablets of it as the body thinks it does not have to  while you are on them. Steroids are a completely natural chemical in the body made by the adrenal glands. We are just giving some extra to reduce inflammatory products in the body. 
Another side-effect you may have read is reduced ability to process sugar (diabetes). In relatively short term steroid use any increase in blood sugar will resolve on discontinuation. Your urine should from time to time be checked for glucose.
Very long term steroids can thin the bones, so it is advisable to take calcium supplements.
Effects on the stomach can be minimised by taking with food, taking a soluble preparation or taking an enteric coated preparation.

Are there any other things that you are worried about? You won't be on them for years and years so effects on body fat distribution and thinning skin should not be an issue.

Clexane also has a few side effects - bone thinning also. Bleeding can occur, although unlikely with low dose and very importantly your blood platelet count should be checked every month to ensure it is not going low.

Hope this helps and you get the baby you dream of.


----------



## BB75 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Mistletoe,
Thank you so much for your reply, I am so sorry I haven't actually thank you earlier, I don't know how I missed your reply in my account...
I was so worries about taking prednisolone and t turns out I canot take it because my liver function tests were slightly abnormal and so the doctors at CRGH prefer not to prescribe it to me since it is not evidence based... so I am now worried tht the treatment will not work because I'm not taking it! There's always something I'm worried about 
I have had the intralipids drip about a week ago to try and help with the immune issues and have started the Clexane injections, nd they're absolutely fine, they don't even leave me a bruise! I've had my embryo transfer yesterday and so now all I have to do it wait and hope for the best.
Thanks again for your help, I've read on your sugnature you're 12 weeks pregnant after quite a journey, congratulations, it is well deserved, all the best to you!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks!
Good luck with the 2ww.   
I'm not currently pregnant, but do have a nearly 9 month old telling me what is what over dinner in his high chair next to me. Already a bossy little lad!


----------

